# Newbie just got turned on to IM



## griz52!! (Jan 25, 2012)

Whats up guys? Im new to the forum and just looking for info and advice from ppl who have been in the gear game longer than I. Just about to complete my first cycle. Had great turnouts and now looking to freshen up on the rest of the gear game, learning the out and ins of it all. Had a great mentor for my first gear go around. I look forward to meeting and getting to know you fellas as well as learning from you all. I'm pumped about IM.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*griz52!!* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck bro...................


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  I have been reading these forums for a couple of months and all you guys have been extremely helpfull in my decision making.  Thanks for the welth of info..


----------



## Dath (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to it homie! Glad I could be such a legit bro for ya! Hope you enjoy this little website like I have. Learn Daniel Son, and let me become your shadow! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## griz52!! (Jan 28, 2012)

I appreciate it guys and I'm pumped about this site, has so much info and experience to learn from. Ya Hayseed Imma be wax on wax off till the day I die. Go get you a hot plate homie


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 29, 2012)

Everything is cold over here griz! I got my heating pad buts that's all I need for a taste of home! Good luck to you, hope you are getting the info you need over here...


----------

